# Where in the NREMT are my results?!



## Rin (Mar 22, 2014)

No, seriously, guys. Where on the website do I find my results?

I'm nerve-wracked because I decided to recert by exam at the last second, and didn't really have time to study. I'm fine on the patient care stuff, but when they ask technical Q's like the percentage of oxygen delivered by NC etc, all I have to say is "Doh!"


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

You know where it says your name where the login stuff is? Your name and cert number should be there along with an expiration date. 

How long ago did you take it?

What's the FiO2 for an NC, NRB and BVM?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 23, 2014)

Robb said:


> You know where it says your name where the login stuff is? Your name and cert number should be there along with an expiration date.
> 
> How long ago did you take it?
> 
> What's the FiO2 for an NC, NRB and BVM?



Actually his stuff should be there anyways, he's rectifying by exam


----------



## Rin (Mar 23, 2014)

Rectal exam what?  j/k

I took it earlier today. I'm just impatient, and now the nremt site is down :/


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Actually his stuff should be there anyways, he's rectifying by exam




Well yea. 

Look at the expiration date is what I was getting at.

Should've been more clear.


----------



## Drax (Mar 23, 2014)

You won't find your score on the website. You'll be receiving your certification by mail, but you may find when your certification expires in the upper left hand corner. If you took the test today, your results/information won't be uploaded until at least Monday.


----------



## Rin (Mar 25, 2014)

I finally got my results this morning. Pass!

Better pass since I'm currently working I'm the field.  I would've been in some kind if state if I'd failed.

Now all that's left to do is scramble all over the county for my required signatures.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 25, 2014)

Robb said:


> Well yea.
> 
> Look at the expiration date is what I was getting at.
> 
> Should've been more clear.



That's not how recertifying by exam works.

1. Pay $Money to get an Authorization to Test
2. Sign up at Pearson Vue
3. Get a rectal exam at the exam location to check for cheaters
4. Take the exam
5. Wait for the results to be uploaded to NREMT's database
6. Check under the special section for those results
7. Fill out a special paper form, because online recert doesn't work if you went via exam
8. Get the paper form signed/checked by Training Officer and Medical Director
9. Mail that stuff in, plus copies of CPR/ACLS (depending on level), postmarked by the 31st of this month.

I just did this...never again.


----------



## Rin (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone know who I make the check out to? You can't pay online either if you recert by exam :/


----------



## Christopher (Mar 25, 2014)

Rin said:


> Anyone know who I make the check out to? You can't pay online either if you recert by exam :/



You don't have to pay if you recert via exam:


> CONGRATULATIONS! You have successfully demonstrated your continued cognitive competency by passing the National Certification examination. An abbreviated recertification form will be mailed to you within two business days of your results date (listed above). You may print the form here, if you do not wish to wait for the form to arrive. DO NOT use the traditional recertification form. You MUST complete and return the abbreviated recertification form to finish the recertification process. The form must be postmarked to the National Registry office by your expiration date. When mailing your documentation, it is recommended that you submit recertification materials by traceable or delivery confirmation means.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 25, 2014)

Christopher said:


> That's not how recertifying by exam works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rofl: @ #3.

I stand corrected. Of course it's not that simple.

Speaking of which I need to take my revert ppw to the state EMS office before this week is over...


----------



## Rin (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I got looked at sideways because my rectal scan did not match my previous rectal scan that was on file. I didn't realize a rectum could change.


----------

